# [Résolu] [Touchpad] Cassé ou... ?

## Martin.

Bonsoir à tous,

Depuis plusieurs jours (le mot est faible !), j'installais KDE 4.6.2 sur mon netbook. Aucun problème avec la compilation, le système fonctionne très bien, c'est formidable.

Seulement, voilà. L'installation est faite sur un ordinateur portable qui dispose d'un touchpad Synaptics, qui a fonctionné jusqu'à ce que je me lance dans cette installation, sans soucis. J'ai lu toutes les documentations relatives à ces touchpads, et il semblerait que le mien ne fonctionne plus du tout.

Sous Gentoo, j'ai un serveur graphique X fonctionnel qui ne me retourne aucune erreur relative au pilote Synaptics. Quand je branche une deuxième souris en USB, celle-ci fonctionne immédiatement, tout comme sur Ubuntu, que j'ai essayée en liveUSB, pour voir si le problème venait simplement de mon installation...

J'ai essayé de regarder ce que xinput pouvait me dire, mais il me dit que le touchpad est en marche, et qu'il fonctionne... En dernier recours, j'ai essayé de faire cat /dev/input/mice, mais je n'ai aucun retour à moins de bouger la souris USB : Le touchpad ne me renvoie rien...

Je précise que j'ai déjà fait fonctionner mon touchpad avec le kernel que j'utilise, car je l'ai gardé d'une ancienne installation.

Je ne sais plus quoi faire : Ni Gentoo ni Ubuntu ne peuvent faire fonctionner mon touchpad, je n'ai aucune erreur, seulement pas d'entrée. J'aimerai pouvoir tester avec le CD d'installation de Seven que j'ai eu, mais je n'ai pas de lecteur CD USB pour le lancer... Quelqu'un connaitrait-il un ultime diagnostic qui me permettrait de savoir si le touchpad ne fonctionne pas avec mon système actuel, ou plus du tout ? Je me sentirais un peu bête de ramener un ordinateur en état de marche pour réparation...

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.

Bonne soirée !Last edited by Martin. on Sat May 14, 2011 3:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

'alute

une défaillance matérielle est certes toujours plausible mais il est plus probable qu'il s'agisse d'un défaut de configuration.

Tu peux déjà vérifier que le support adapté à ton matériel est bien présent au niveau du noyau et ensuite vérifier dans les logs de X que ton touchpad est bien reconnu. Il me semble avoir lu qu'il peut être dans certain cas mal identifié et reconnu comme une bête souris PS/2... A voir donc  

En règle générale et pas seulement sur ce forum, il faudrait donner un peu plus de renseignement sur ta config (i.e. emerge --info), les versions et supports actifs sur les progs liés (kernel, Xorg, drivers synaptics,...) etc sans quoi c'est pas simple de t'orienter   :Sad: 

----------

## Martin.

Bonsoir et merci pour ta réponse,

J'ai épluché en long et en large les logs d'X, vérifié que mon noyau devait pouvoir faire fonctionner ce touchpad, etc., mais pas moyen de l'avoir fonctionnel... Je me suis alors procuré un lecteur CD USB, pour pouvoir tenter de booter sur Windows, livré avec la machine. Et lui aussi, n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner le touchpad.

La machine est donc partie en réparation...

Je te remercie de ton aide !

Bonne soirée !

----------

## Martin.

Bonjour,

Voilà, j'ai enfin récupéré ma machine de réparation, et en effet, le touchpad était défaillant. Maintenant il marche très bien =)

Merci quand même à toi pour ton aide et de m'avoir lu.

Bonne journée.

----------

